# Help my uncle



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Good luck I sure wouldn't help they use all kinds of dangerous chemicals in Mexico that are illegal in other countries no regulation no nothing. Those chemicals are in the honey produced there. Sounds like alot of work for nothing to me. Maybe you can do like the Chinese and talk to cereal companies and or companies that buy honey inferior quality honey. Then if you can get it across the border you will be home free but you shouldn't expect anyone in this country who works with honey and or bees to care. Get it already wasted enough time on this.


----------



## mjtracy (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe India can move it for him. They did good things for China ;-)


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

This may or may not be legit. If it is I wish him luck from a personal standpoint if not let me guess, first I have to send someone some money right?


----------



## Elothiam (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe if I hadn't mentioned mexico I'd actually would have gotten some helpful responses ~


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Elothiam, it is more likely that it is because the subject of imported honey is controversial with beekeepers. Cheap imported honey depresses prices, and beekeepers.


----------



## stajerc61 (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't Mexicans buy honey?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Elothiam said:


> Maybe if I hadn't mentioned mexico I'd actually would have gotten some helpful responses ~


I am in favor of everyone in the world having the right to market their product through proper channels. There is a legitimate process for importing honey into the US from Mexico. I don't know what it is but I would be surprised that someone with that much honey wouldn't have some marketing connections. Currently there is a world wide shortage of honey. How has he sold his honey in years past? If this honey is clean and legit. It shouldn't be much of a problem. This is what makes this post a bit suspect to me.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Elothiam, in the northern states of Mexico, you can sell quarts for $10.00 dollars. Maybe a better option to retail than to wholesale. 
SAGARPA, -the agricultural Mexican ministry, has a list of buyers if you want to wholesale, the price is about $1.68 US Dollars. 

These are links to buyers, prices and general information in central Mexico. 

http://www.noticiasapicolas.com/economia.htm
http://www.apinews.com/es/directorioapicola/compra-de-miel/norevo-mexico-s-a-de-c-v-_918
http://queretaroc.anunciosya.com.mx/compro-miel-de-abeja-en-queretaro-f8UY
http://www.amsda.com.mx/PREstatales/Estatales/DF/PREapicola.pdf

Aurelio Paez
DBA Michas Honey House


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

This is not about country or race my friend. This is about the huge amount of tainted honey that is aimed at the United States Market. I don't know if your uncles honey is good or not. I wish you and him well.


Elothiam said:


> Maybe if I hadn't mentioned mexico I'd actually would have gotten some helpful responses ~


----------



## Elothiam (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you very much Aurelio you've been tons of help. As far as everything else I have no idea what kind of honey it is, what kind of condition it is in, or how he's got so much; everything I know about it is in the first post. I was just trying to help out a family member. I understand now that it's a sore subject for beekeepers but I feel like people are blaming these people that produce inferior quality product but they wouldn't need to do so if someone wasn't buying. Efforts should be focused on educating the public on what's really happening.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Elothiam said:


> Thank you very much Aurelio....I was just trying to help out a family member.


Really! The man was only asking for help, and not a lecture. Is this not an international forum and aren't we one community?


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

MIchael, did I do something wrong? If I did, it was not my intention. I only gave him contacts for selling in Mexico, gave him the current going prices and regulations for selling. 
His uncle is in the state of Guerrero, this is close to the border with Guatemala, the logical thing is to sell as close to him as possible. By giving him contact information from buyers just a few hundred miles from him, will save him money on shipping. Minimum wages in Mexico are $62.33 pesos per day, peso exchange rate is $12.80 per one dollar.
The retail prices for honey retail, is $100.00 to $150.00 pesos per quart, so it takes two days of wages to buy one quart of honey for the regular worker.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I. I what I said comes off as a lecture I apologize. I don't want to be stereotyped as a knee jerk anti import kind of guy. 
http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/fvmhoney.pdf
As I read it of the approximately 288 million pounds of honey legitimately imported last year over 6 million pounds of it came from Mexico. It's a good thing that we as a nation consume that much honey. That kind of market clearly isn't being satisfied by domestic production.
To specifically, though, speak to the OP, I must maintain that someone who has an uncle in Mexico that is sitting on approximately $100,000 US dollars worth of production and needs help figuring out what to do with it still strikes me, at best, as a bit odd. If this man through his own hard work has amassed a block of honey this large I want to be the very first one to commend him and wish him the best, he deserves it. Honey production in Mexico can be a pretty tough business.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

The logistical challenges that exporting honey entails, is complicated and expensive for the small producer to say the least. Maybe he wants to start exporting? If so, he should contact an international import/export broker to find out about the laws that must be taken into consideration before he can export.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

MichaBees said:


> MIchael, did I do something wrong? If I did, it was not my intention. I only gave him contacts for selling in Mexico, gave him the current going prices and regulations for selling. .


Are you asking me? I was trying to say you did exactly right.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

I see it from this point in Mexico they use pesticides that have been outlawed in the USA for 20yrs due to dangers to the environment and people. They have few to no regulations when it comes to alot of things. Bees bring this stuff back to the hive and anyone who consumes it well you get the point. I am not saying his honey is poor quality but just look what poor quality honey has cost us the beekeepers in the US and then we look bad. China and the black market and their poor quality has costed this country a fortune and drove prices of honey down. Look at it objectively and the big picture. This is how I see it. Later


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Riverratbees said:


> I see it from this point in Mexico they use pesticides that have been outlawed in the USA for 20yrs due to dangers to the environment and people. They have few to no regulations when it comes to alot of things. Bees bring this stuff back to the hive and anyone who consumes it well you get the point. I am not saying his honey is poor quality but just look what poor quality honey has cost us the beekeepers in the US and then we look bad. China and the black market and their poor quality has costed this country a fortune and drove prices of honey down. Look at it objectively and the big picture. This is how I see it. Later


From another point of view you are accusing his uncle of having tainted honey without knowing anything about it except it is from Mexico. That is not objective to use your words. You are implying the honey is tainted with pesticides. You are then linking the honey with poor quality honey from China and "black markets." 

You have made some pretty hefty accusations and implications from a posting asking for help marketing honey from Mexico. I don't see where you have any facts to make these accusations.

Tom


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

If it didn't come from here it should not be sold here ....we have enough problems with our own problems...:scratch:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Here's the solution: The government estimates that between 5,000 and 10,000 Mexicans just walk across the border into America every day. If your uncle gave each of them a quart of honey each, he'd have it all here in less than a week. Americans wouldn't even have to eat it if it's tainted, he could market it to Mexicans living here illegally. 20 million people can eat a lot of honey.
Just might work...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

dr.buzz said:


> . Americans wouldn't even have to eat it if it's tainted, he could market it to Mexicans living here illegally. ...


People are people


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

lets go back to basics. how can a beekeeper build a business large enough to produce 35 tons and not have a market? something stinks


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

beeware10 said:


> lets go back to basics. how can a beekeeper build a business large enough to produce 35 tons and not have a market? something stinks


Not necessarily. Could be he's just trying to find a higher price than he can get in Mexico. Nothing wrong with that, is there?


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Michael Palmer, 
You are right, there is nothing wrong with Free Market Capitalism and ideas of exploring better markets; that's what made America what it was. If you fly into Mexico, you will for sure fly in an American made Plane, if you rent a car in Mexico, you will for sure be driving an American car that may have been assembled somewhere buy American capitalists make money by you driving. If you buy electronics, the same, so on an so for. I hope Mexico does not think like some of the people here and continues to support American Capitalism to the fullest.


----------

